# Trucks!



## Lucky13 (Apr 26, 2009)

Thought that it would be cool to have a thread with trucks, to go with the car thread we've got going....new and old!8) 
Same as most, if not everything else, I think that todays trucks lack something on the style compartment, even if they're as comfy as your own house....8)  

Start with this one, the worlds most powerful truck, the Volvo FH16 700! I think that we in Sweden must have the biggest and heaviest trucks running on our roads today, 60 ton and 25.25 metres long, second to the famous "roadtrains" in Aussie land, but, as it says, they're roadtrains NOT trucks!


----------



## evangilder (Apr 26, 2009)

ALways been a Kenworth fan myself.


----------



## sturmer (Apr 26, 2009)

scania all the way, i rather i have a star in my windscreen then a star in my grill


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 26, 2009)

Prefer those older KW's and PB's, when they looked like trucks, the streamlined ones are just plain ugly. So ugly that even your cat wouldn't drag any in!

Like these two! 8)


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 28, 2009)

I always liked the Mack that the rubber duck drove in Convoy and Snowman's truck in Smokey and the Bandit.

I'm a bit of a movie car and truck whore


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2009)

I've always suspected....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 28, 2009)

Oh come on Jan, its not like you can stay loyal to one kind of muscle car!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## Messy1 (Apr 28, 2009)

My uncle still owns a mid 70's Diamond Reo that he drove into the ground and finally retired in the early 90's. It is sitting out in the pasture awaiting restoration with several farm tractors. It is aboutthe same body style as the one in the picture below.


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 28, 2009)

And how can one avoid the Western Star


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 28, 2009)

Great thread Lucky!!! I have a BOAT LOAD of semi photos.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 28, 2009)

Speaking of powerful trucks, we have one in the area called the "Beast from Burney" and it's a converted "deuce and a half" being used as a water truck for forest fires. It's packing a Detroit 318 and a modified transmission on the beefed up original 6-wheel drive. It used to twist drivelines until they replaced those with custom ones.

The outfit that owns it also runs Oshkosh water tenders, and the Beast still gets up into remote areas that would spook a mountain goat.

I've done two-way radio work on it, and had the chance to drive it...and I love it!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2009)

They don't come much better than this folks!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 29, 2009)

Saw this sitting along side the road today and had to shoot it. It's in rough shape but hey, it's a truck.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 30, 2009)

Now, THAT's a truck too and all it needs is a bit of TLC, to bring it back to its former glory.....


----------



## Messy1 (Apr 30, 2009)

Love the old Mack. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 30, 2009)

gentleman, this is a real truck .......

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/of...truck-i-saw-my-neighborhood-today-6673-4.html


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 30, 2009)

Show off!


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 30, 2009)

Cool shots of the Mack, Aaron!

Here's a pic of my neighbor's Ford dumptruck (across the street from me) and the second photo is some BIG stuff at work at a mountaintop quarry (elevation 4,900 feet) a few minutes north of here...the city in the background is Redding, and if you look all the way to the left of the photo and travel 550 miles south...that's syscom's neck of the woods


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## Lucky13 (May 1, 2009)

Yeeaaah, will ye look at that! I can see his house from here! 8)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 1, 2009)

Cool shots GG!! Is that a 37 of a 38 Ford?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 2, 2009)

Thought these might be interesting. Not every day you see a International COE.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 2, 2009)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Cool shots GG!! Is that a 37 of a 38 Ford?


I believe that's a '37 commercial...the grill isn't as round across the top as a '38 commercial is. The poor machine has had a hard life...the dump was added sometime in the mid-50's.

That IH in the foreground is COOL...you just don't see those anymore! That would be worth quite a bit of money restored.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 2, 2009)

Yeah, it sits here in the middle of Abingdon. There's an early 70's Kenworth about 50 yards from it but it's covered up by a bunch of stuff so I can't get a shot of it.


----------



## Amsel (May 2, 2009)

Heres my favorite, but I'm definantley partial to Kenworths. They have the best turning and they sit up high enough to clear the holes and snags. I hauled logs in the Rockies when I was a bit younger. That was some good times.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 3, 2009)

I know this isn't a truck but you'll have to forgive me.


----------



## Cota1992 (May 19, 2009)

evangilder said:


> ALways been a Kenworth fan myself.



I drove a KW T-600 like the bottom photo for a bit in 1999. I have to say that was the nicest truck I ever drove- miles away from the long nosed Pete 379 I was used to running.
My Dad drove cabover frieghtliners and then got a 1974 Mack Cabover and put a million miles on it. I love those 70s trucks myself with those big white steering wheels..

Art


----------



## Cota1992 (May 19, 2009)

My Dad's 69 company owned White Frieghtliner before he bought his '74 Mack.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 19, 2009)

Nice rig mate....!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 19, 2009)

I realize this is a newer rig and I wish I could have gotten a better shot of it but this is what you get when it's all you have.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 9, 2009)

A friend of mine took me to this one tonight. What a find. One of the rarest Macks ever built. Just over 400 were manufactured with the aluminum front panels and the blind style grill.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 9, 2009)

Incredibly cool!!

You just have tons of cool things all over those hills!

Our area has been pretty much picked clean by collectors, though one pops up once in a while when an old garage is cleaned out, or they clear some land up in the back country.

Thought I'd post a few rigs that have been at the shop over the years...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 10, 2009)

That's one cool Mack Aaron! Would love to sink my teeth into that one and restore it! 

Anyhoo, THIS has to be the scariest truck of them all! Remember "The Duel"? 8)

Btw, what's the story behind the Mack dog?


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 10, 2009)

HERE's a real truck....environmentally friendly and everything!


----------



## Heinz (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice shots guys. I've got some road train shots stashed away I'll try and dig out. B doubles are the norm around my way though, semi's are still popular but getting phased out.

Kinda from a trucking family Grandfather drove Diamond T tank transporters and other behemoths and tanks from 39-45 and my old man has done a fair amount of time on Heavy Rigids and Coaches. 

Cheers.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 10, 2009)

I went to a truck show at a man's house. He restored trucks he found in a junk yard or anywhere else and restores them with identical parts from the time and paints them. I did not take any pictures but he had this very cool Mack truck that was meant to carry logs. It was HUGE.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 10, 2009)

This is not my picture but he did have an Opel Blitz there which was very cool. His truck was a different color than this one.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 10, 2009)

I kinda like this one, a mix of old and new. Trailer looks like it is made to haul Horses with short legs


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 10, 2009)

Cool stuff guys. Lucky, I'll have to do some research on the Mack bulldog. I especially like the Opel Blitz and the flamed Chevy car hauler. I've been trying to get to that Mack for a year now and when I got the chance last night the first words out of my mouth were how fast can we get to it.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 10, 2009)

Heinz said:


> Nice shots guys. I've got some road train shots stashed away I'll try and dig out. B doubles are the norm around my way though, semi's are still popular but getting phased out...


That would be cool to see some of those land trains!

Here's a couple of Oshkosh water tankers...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 10, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> That's one cool Mack Aaron! Would love to sink my teeth into that one and restore it!
> 
> Anyhoo, THIS has to be the scariest truck of them all! Remember "The Duel"? 8)
> 
> Btw, what's the story behind the Mack dog?



I don't know but I will look it up. In the mean time here's a link to Wikipedia of Mack's history.Mack Trucks - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 
Ok, after a little searching I found this and believe that this is probably where the bulldog came from but don't hold me to it I will keep searching. 


1916
The famous AC model was introduced in 1916. With its chain drive rear axle, the AC model earned an unparalleled reputation for reliability and durability, and was called on to help accomplish nearly impossible military and civilian tasks. The AC model was manufactured continuously through 1939 -- a remarkable 24 years, and 40,299 were built. The AC is not only credited with giving Mack its famous Bulldog identity, but also with achieving a degree of success and international fame that has never been accomplished by any other motor truck in history.

Mack built a military armored car on an AB Chassis for the New York National Guard. During World War I, Mack delivered approximately 4,500 AC model trucks of 3-1/2, 5-1/2, and 7-1/2 ton capacity to the US government. During that same period, Mack delivered over 2,000 units to Great Britain. These trucks did an outstanding job under very difficult conditions.

The story goes that the British soldiers ("Tommies") would call out when facing a difficult truck problem, "Aye, send in the Mack Bulldogs!" The primary, and generally universal, story is that the British engineers testing AC's and the Tommys in France said that "the Mack AC's have the tenacity of a bulldog." At that time, the symbol of Great Britain was the bulldog, and this was high praise for the trucks. American "Doughboys" expressed the same opinion of the truck.


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 11, 2009)

Love that old Mack Great pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 11, 2009)

I like the big airfield firetrucks too.


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 11, 2009)

I noticed a few of those pics on your website Evan. They are cool looking too!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 11, 2009)

Cheers Bryon. I like to try and capture the safety crews too. They are definitely one of the 'behind the scenes' elements, most of the time, at airshows. But if you need them, they are there, fast!

I wish I had photographed some of the ones from my USAF days. When I first arrived in Europe, we had the big pumpers in camouflage. They later changed the colors schemes, but there was nothing quite like a big P2 pumper in full camo!


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 11, 2009)

Cool stuff as always!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 12, 2009)

I really like the first shot Eric. That's nice!!!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 12, 2009)

Cool shots of the fire equipment!

I have a ton of Fire vehicles from the many years I've worked on them (and law enforcement vehicles) I've taken with my little Kodak DC3500 (1 megapixel) that I carry with me everywhere.

The quality of mine are nowhere near as nice as yours!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 14, 2009)

For those, I did have the advantage of being on the crowd line with my gear ready to take photos.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 13, 2009)

Was out driving through the hills today and found this sitting out in a field.8)


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 13, 2009)

Nice Aaron!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 13, 2009)

Was that anywhere near the barn in your Gallery?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 13, 2009)

They were within 15 miles of each other.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 13, 2009)

you seem to live in a really nice area


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 13, 2009)

I can't complain about the scenery.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 13, 2009)

I live somewhere similar. Very rural, lots of farms


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 13, 2009)

Next time you better come by and pick me up here in Glasgow man! Got to love those lush green Virginia and West Virginia mountains....

Why is that all of a sudden Big Bopper and White Lightning pops into my head?? Even though that's in North Carolina... 


_Well in North Carolina, way back in the hills,
Lived my pappy and he had him a still.
He brewed white lightning 'till the sun went down,
And then he'd fill him a jug, an' pass it around.
Mighty, mighty pleasin', you're pappy's corn squeezin'
White Lightning

Yeah, the G-men, T-men, revenurers too,
Searchin' for the place where he made his brew.
They were lookin', tryin' to book him,
But my pappy kept on cookin'
White Lightning

Well I asked my pappy why call it brew,
White lightning, 'stead of mountain dew.
I took on sip and then I knew,
As my eyes bugged out and my face turned blue.
Mighty, mighty pleasin', you're pappy's corn squeezin'
White Lightning

Yeah, G-men, T-men, revenuers too,
Searchin' for the place where he made his brew.
They were lookin', tryin' book him,
But my pappy kept on cookin'
White Lightning

Well, a city slicker came, and said "I'm mighty tough."
"I think I wanna taste that powerful stuff."
He took one s..slug and he drank it right down,
And I heard him a-moanin' as he hit the ground
Mighty, mighty pleasin', you're pappy's corn squeezin'
White Lightning

Yeah, G-men, T-men, revenuers too,
Searchin' for the place where he made his brew.
They were lookin', tryin' book him
But my pappy kept on cookin'
White Lightning!_


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 13, 2009)

Lucky, any of you guys or gals show up and I'll show yall around. I do have a friend with a King-Air, but I don't believe that I can twist his arm hard enough to get him to fly to Scotland, sorry.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 14, 2009)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Lucky, any of you guys or gals show up and I'll show yall around.


Better be careful mate, might show up on your doorstep early one morning....."ready to go?"


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 14, 2009)

That would not bother me at all.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 15, 2009)

D*mn!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 9, 2010)

It's time to wake this thread up again so I'll start with something kinda large I found today. Someone has rebadged the grill with a Peterbilt emblem but it's a Oshkosh unit with a large V-8 Detroit.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 9, 2010)

Dang, that's a big-ass tractor!

I bet that can move some serious tonnage...

Ok, so if we're gonna breathe a little life into the thread, I'll toss a few in, too!

This is a schoolbus from a nearby mountain community at our shop for some two-way radio work...and don't let looks decieve you, this thing is a beast!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 9, 2010)

It's a real good thing they don't have 4x4 buses around here cause the red necks would be steelin em and runnin all over the place. That is impressive looking though Dave.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 8, 2010)

Went to a truck and tractor show today.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 8, 2010)

Some really nice old rigs there Aaron....keep 'em coming!


----------



## Njaco (May 8, 2010)

Nope, the Peterbuilt used in the movie "Duel" - baddess truck out there!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 8, 2010)

VERY COOL CHRIS!!!!! Looks like a 1965 Pete.Thank you Lucky, the shots I posted are the only old ones that were present at the show. I didn't bother with the others cause they didn't interest me. They were all new models shined up. I think the old ones have more character. I did get a bunch of the old tractors though and will post them on my photo thread later.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 9, 2010)

Some cool old trucks Aaron.


Wheels


----------



## Lucky13 (May 9, 2010)

Love the old rigs! As you say, they've got caracter _and_ style etc...


----------



## GrauGeist (May 19, 2010)

Here's a couple of rigs that came through the shop recently...

That tow truck is a real beast, by the way!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 19, 2010)

Excellent shots!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 19, 2010)

I like the 379 Extended hood Pete Dave. The single headlight conversion really sets it off.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 19, 2010)

That is a sharp looking rig, and it's owned (and driven) by a native american Lady...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 19, 2010)

That's pretty cool!


----------



## Messy1 (May 20, 2010)

Love the old Mack pics in your post 69 ABW! Great pics, some cool old trucks right there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 20, 2010)

Thank you Messy. The gold one pulls tractors to the local tractor pulls. I've been wanting to get a shot of it for a long time and finally got one.


----------



## ccheese (May 20, 2010)

My son, Charles, Jr. drives semi's for a living. Here's a pic of him taken a few years ago with the rig he had at the time.

Charles


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 20, 2010)

Very cool Charles! Driving truck is something I had always wanted to do since the first time I saw one. I got my belly full after two and a half years when I lived out in the mid west. That's a sharp truck.


----------



## Messy1 (May 21, 2010)

My whole family has been in the trucking business all my life, with the exception of my Dad who got out of it 15 years back to spend more time at home. I've lived in a truck during a month long trip with my closest uncle back when I was a 8 or 9. Missed the first two weeks of third grade actually. A lot of good memories of spending countless hours in the passenger seat with my dad and uncles. I seen both the positives and negatives of that life. Not always the easiest way to make a living, but I often thought how nice it would be to get out of the parts store and see some of the country.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 21, 2010)

Cool picture, Charles!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 25, 2010)

Neat picture Charles. 


Wheels


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 23, 2011)

Been wanting to shoot this one for a while. They are working on widening US highway 58 going east out of Abingdon and this old AutoCar has been down there since they started. This thing is a beast. No nice options, if it is not there for work it ain't there.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## Messy1 (Oct 24, 2011)

Have you guys seen the new show on Speed channel called American Trucker? Many episodes are about older semi trucks, or collectors of older trucks. The host has gone to several vintage truck shows too. Some episodes are hit or miss, but I love the coverage of older trucks!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 22, 2014)

Always had a soft spot for those old Volvo F88 and F89's....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 22, 2014)

Cool shots Jan.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 22, 2014)

Just found this great thread Jan and some pretty awesome photos gentlemen. Though I've driven 200+ Ton haul trucks for five years now, I drove my first gravel truck when I was 18, in a logging camp in 1976. Not my photo but this is a Pacific P-10, 24 gears forward, 4 gears reverse...






Geo


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 22, 2014)

24 forward, 4 reverse!!! So, is it 12 high/low forward and 2 high/low reverse then?


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 22, 2014)

6 speed main transmission and 4 speed auxiliary transmission, two stick shifts side by side. Double clutch the main, single clutch the auxiliary. I never did learn to split shift properly, using both transmissions at once.

Geo


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 22, 2014)

I love that one George, thank you for sharing that sir.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 22, 2014)

fubar57 said:


> 6 speed main transmission and 4 speed auxiliary transmission, two stick shifts side by side. Double clutch the main, single clutch the auxiliary. I never did learn to split shift properly, using both transmissions at once.
> 
> Geo



Ok, now I've got a headache and am confused!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 22, 2014)

Jan, watch this video. It will give you some idea of what has to be done.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2zwd1iazvU_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 22, 2014)

Cool! Love the sound!
Did GM use their own engines or Cummings(?) etc.?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 22, 2014)

That was a four cylinder Detroit 453-T. It has been shoehorned into a 1950 GMC Pickup.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 22, 2014)

......a bit of pull then!


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 22, 2014)

What a great video Aaron. Odd setup for the A-box shifter. The Pacific shifters were the same height.

Geo


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 22, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> ......a bit of pull then!



You could say that...................yes.



fubar57 said:


> What a great video Aaron. Odd setup for the A-box shifter. The Pacific shifters were the same height.
> 
> I wasn't sure if it was the transmission or not, but I knew it was similar George.
> 
> Geo


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 24, 2014)

Testing new trucks in Sweden, 32 m and 80 ton....


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 24, 2014)

As you can see in the video, we've also been trying a 30 m and 90 truck up north, in forrest industry....


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ug8AmaT220_


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 24, 2014)

It's interesting how they placed the hitch for the second trailer. Making the tongue long allows the the second trailer to follow better but they have it connected just behind the axles of the first trailer.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 25, 2014)

Dang!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 7, 2014)

Saw that Scania tried 'turbocompound' some years ago, what's that?? Or, is it just a fancy name for something else?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 7, 2014)

Here is an explanation Jan.Turbo-compound engine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
I didn't know what it was either.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 23, 2015)

I have a book full of those.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 24, 2015)

Love those old classic Peterbilts and Kenworths etc., Peterbilt Model 352H, Kenworth Aerodyne...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 25, 2015)

I drive past this neglected GMC quite a bit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 26, 2015)

She needs some TLC!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 30, 2015)

Is it for sale Glenn?


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 30, 2015)

I've always been a fan of the K100 Aerodyne...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 25, 2015)

Peterbilt?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 25, 2015)

Autocar I think Jan, not quite sure though.


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 25, 2015)

The old GMC reminds me of the late-fifties TV series Cannonball.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 26, 2015)

It's an old photo that me old man have, no info, no nothing on it.....


----------



## Bluebats_499 (Sep 27, 2015)

Luck13. In Europe, do you see any American built trucks? Or is it all European?


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 27, 2015)

Seldom see Peterbilt, Kenworth and the likes, but I'm sure that a few 'exist' on this side of the pond....


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 27, 2015)

The whole time I was in southern and eastern Europe, I saw several American automobiles along the way. But only one American truck, a conventional Freightliner, seen at the ferry docks in Igounamitsa, Greece. It had a Texas license plate on the front bumper alongside a Turkish license plate and was headed to Italy also (different ferry than ours). It also had a typical European three-axle (full length) trailer, unlike the dual-axle trailers (full length) we have here.

I wanted to get a photo of it, but we were lining up to board the ferry _Sorento_, so I was a little occupied at the time!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 27, 2015)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 302012
> 
> 
> Peterbilt?
> View attachment 302013



Might even be a Brockway, but I think it is a Autocar.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 16, 2017)

I really love the older trucks.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 17, 2017)

Good stuff Jan!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 17, 2017)

These has to be, some of shortest cabs that I've ever seen....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 17, 2017)

Wayne Little said:


> Good stuff Jan!



Can't beat those old trucks Master Wayne!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 17, 2017)

True enough, my Old Man was an interstate truck driver for many years been in some of those rigs many moons ago for the odd trip.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 17, 2017)

Wayne Little said:


> True enough, my Old Man was an interstate truck driver for many years been in some of those rigs many moons ago for the odd trip.



Tagged along on fair few trips as well as a kid....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 18, 2017)

I hope that you noticed the '213' at 03:41!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2017)




----------

